# What are you going to do for Halloween?



## tecboy (Oct 7, 2017)

Probably give candy to little kids when they ring my doorbell.  Also watch a Treehouse of Horror on the The Simpson show.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 7, 2017)

Same as last year - watch a movie on TV.  We've been here ten years and have never had kids come by.
I guess the razor wire was a pretty good investment.


----------



## terri (Oct 8, 2017)

We have been known to run off and have a nice dinner out on Halloween - but that was back when Odin was still alive.   Halloweens were brutal - every ring of the doorbell set off a volley of barking and general pug snorting indignation that his evening nap was being interrupted.    After several years of that, we elected to sneak off and leave the house in the dark. 

This will be the 2nd Halloween without him - we have tons of kids in the neighborhood, so we'll be handing out candy.   Fortunately, there seems to be a general agreement to have it wrapped up by 8 or 8:30, especially on a school night!

He could be such a brat.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 8, 2017)

I'll probably just relax and eat a few people


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 8, 2017)

Planning to finish editing my tombstone set I started awhile back.


----------



## jake337 (Oct 8, 2017)

Eat all my kids candy.


----------



## acparsons (Oct 9, 2017)

My university campus will have trick or treating stations with ghouls handing out candy. Kids are lucky to be able to experience trick or treating in SK.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 9, 2017)

At our old house we used to decorate and go all out. Had tons of kids come by. I would put on a creepy old man mask,and clothes then sit real still by the door, holding a pan of treats, with a sign only take one. For those who didn't follow the sign, they got the &*^% scared out of them. I had adults jump over the railing on the porch leaving their kids behind. LOLS

Since we moved haven't had a single one come up to the house. Course being so far off the road up a dark drive through the woods, scared off many i'm sure.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 9, 2017)

I used to go all out with a yard display, I'd dress up and scare the kids but in the last few years we've had a few destructive ones. Since I'm not allowed to kill them I'm forced to stop. I can't afford the time and money into it just to be wrecked each year.
This year I may dress up. If I do it will be something like below.


 

What my yard used to look like.
I know I miss spelled cemetery. lol.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 9, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> I used to go all out with a yard display,



Your yard was so cool, it's a shame that there are a few out there that spoil the fun for everyone.


----------



## limr (Oct 9, 2017)

I like the whole concept of Hallowe'en and there's part of me that wants to decorate and dress up.

The rest of me, however, can't be bothered. Kids never come to the house (not on the main trick-or-treating routes) so I don't even have to figure out a way to avoid them. 

I've got a few decorations up at work, though.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 9, 2017)

A few years ago we had a neighbor who liked to decorate.




Spooky! by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 9, 2017)

I usually have a light or two on both inside and out.  But on that night, I turn them all off and sit at the computer with nothing more than the monitor light.  I live on a cul-de-sac and even when I did take the effort to pony up suitable extortion to the local munchins, I'd be lucky to have just 2 or 3 groups darken my door.

Not that I'm against kids out having fun, but it just ain't worth my time decorating and playing along for just 4 kids.  I have snack-size candy bars on hand 365 days a year so if some little monsters do infiltrate my perimeter they will at least be rewarded with my contribution to their dentist.


----------



## KmH (Oct 9, 2017)

Next week I'll set up a scarecrow and a pumpkin puking it's innards in the yard.
On the evening the town designates for trick-or-treat night I'll be set up outside to hand out treats.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 9, 2017)

480sparky said:


> I usually have a light or two on both inside and out.  But on that night, I turn them all off and sit at the computer with nothing more than the monitor light.  I live on a cul-de-sac and even when I did take the effort to pony up suitable extortion to the local munchins, I'd be lucky to have just 2 or 3 groups darken my door.
> 
> Not that I'm against kids out having fun, but it just ain't worth my time decorating and playing along for just 4 kids.  I have snack-size candy bars on hand 365 days a year so if some little monsters do infiltrate my perimeter they will at least be rewarded with my contribution to their dentist.



That's how it's been, here.  Razor wire joking aside, the first few years we went out and bought several bags of candy - zero kids.  We finally gave up.  Maybe I'll carve or paint a pumpkin, just for fun.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 11, 2017)

I just found out there is a Halloween radio.
Halloween Party Radio


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 14, 2017)

Turn the lights off and pretend no one is home. Not into it. Never got to participate much when we were kids, too dangerous in our neighborhood. We will probably take grandkids out anyway.


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 25, 2017)

Fly home from Dallas.  Don't get any trick or treaters anyway.  We are just outside of the city.


----------



## runnah (Oct 25, 2017)

High functioning alcoholic


----------



## RowdyRay (Oct 25, 2017)

When my boys were little, we'd carve pumpkins and decorate. I escorted the kids (not just mine) and the wife put on a costume and passed out candy. 150+ kids sometimes. It was a blast. 

That was nearly 20 years ago. Kids grew up and moved on. Pretty quiet since then. Turned off the lights and watched a movie. But, like most neighborhoods, the old move out and the young move in. Even with the lights out last year, there were 6 groups that knocked on my door. Didn't answer, had no candy. 

There's definitely more kids in the neighborhood and on the corners waiting for the school bus this year. Part of me wants to buy some candy and see if anyone shows up. The other part of me wants to be that crazy recluse and scare the crap out of them. Lol.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 26, 2017)

I will go to daughter's house early to get the pre-trick or treating photos of the grandkids.  That is barring any rain or temper meltdowns.    We usually have about 25 kids show up at our house if the weather is nice.


----------



## dreatyu (Oct 30, 2017)

Me and my family will be visiting my grandparents house and will be having dinner.


----------



## terri (Oct 31, 2017)

Hope everyone has a safe and fun evening, no matter how you're participating.   

We want an easy supper that doesn't require our attention - probably Chinese takeout.


----------



## waday (Oct 31, 2017)

terri said:


> We want an easy supper that doesn't require our attention - probably Chinese takeout.


I could totally go for some sesame noodles right about now.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 31, 2017)

We don't get any trick or treat'rs at our house.  We're on a busy street with too many cars for little ones to be out running around.  Everyone uses the streets behind us - they're pretty quiet since they back up to a golf course so not used as pass throughs - mostly just residents.  Everyone will be sitting out on their porches with their "hot chocolate" or "coffee" in their hot/cold cups chatting with the parents and seeing all the little neighborhood kids running from door to door.  Used to take Princess and hang out with the neighbors while she ran around with the other kids...  I miss those days!  This year she is going to a High School party (eek).  I'll be dropping her off and picking her up so I can confirm the parents are home (jeez mom how embarrassing!) and make sure she and her friends all get home safely (you're so over protective!)  While she's at the party I'll be out having dinner with a friend and watching a bit of the World Series game 6.  
Here are some Halloween pics of Princess over the years for your amusement:









 



 



 



 

not Princess!


----------



## terri (Oct 31, 2017)

She is just too cute!!

Let the record show, I just had my first batch of trick or treaters at 6:09 PM - the sun is still out, fer cryin' out loud!   

Lights will be going out early this year, methinks.


----------

